# Well...Get Ready



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Next Week for Akron, Ohio via NOAA

Monday A chance of rain and sleet. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 38. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

*Monday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 13.

Tuesday Mostly sunny, with a high near 19.

Tuesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 8.

Wednesday Partly sunny, with a high near 20*.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I've been ready............. for about 2 YEARS now!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I anticipate drilling holes Tuesday Morning at Mogadore Reservoir (CLR) with Mrphish42


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Lots of open water, not cool


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

that open water will be froze up within two days.....hopefully...I will be fishing next sunday on the ice!! Pics will be posted LOL


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

ballast said:


> Lots of open water, not cool


That's actually better. The initial snow won't be building up and insulating the ice. Won't take long for everything to ice back up with the temps they're calling for next week.



icebucketjohn said:


> I anticipate drilling holes Tuesday Morning at Mogadore Reservoir (CLR) with Mrphish42


May be a bit optimistic if we get the 4 to 6" of snow forecast for tonite and tomorrow.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sharpen your hooks, check your lines!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't even have any line yet, I never take this weather seriously!!! Ibj when and where will I be able to fish?


----------

